# Canon EOS 5D Mark IV to Start Shipping Tomorrow



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 6, 2016)

```
Canon will allow dealers to begin shipping the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV to customers starting tomorrow (September 7, 2016).</p>
<p>B&H Photo and Amazon will likely see the highest allocation. We are told there are lots of Canon EOS 5D Mark IV w/EF 24-70mm f/4L IS kits that will be available on day 1.</p>
<p>All of the relevatant preorder links are after the break.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Body</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>USA </strong><em>$3499</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1274705-REG/canon_eos_5d_mark_iv.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2bk6MtW">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM4.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/2bkM0ze">Canon Store</a> | <a href="http://mpex.com/canon-5d-mark-iv-dslr-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a> **</li>
<li><strong>UK </strong><em>£3599</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="http://tidd.ly/aadf0b57">Park Cameras</a> | <strong>Germany </strong><em>€4065</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="https://ad.zanox.com/ppc/?39064896C77526565&ULP=[[https://www.calumetphoto.de/product/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-IV-Gehause/CANEOS5DMIV]]">Calumet</a></li>
</ul>
<p><em>** Free 32gb SanDisk Extreme Pro SDHC Card from <a href="http://mpex.com/canon-5d-mark-iv-dslr-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a> on body only preorders, you do not need to add the card to your cart, it will be shipped automatically.</em></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 5D Mark IV w/24-70mm f/4L IS</strong><strong>

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>USA </strong><em>$4399</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1274707-REG/canon_eos_5d_mark_iv.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2bGW3NA">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM4K1.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/eos-5d-mark-iv-ef-24-70-f4l-is-usm-lens-kit">Canon Store</a> | <a href="http://mpex.com/canon-5d-mark-iv-dslr-camera-with-24-70mm-f-4l-is-lens.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 5D Mark IV w/24-105mm f/4L IS II</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>USA </strong><em>$4599</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1274706-REG/canon_eos_5d_mark_iv.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2byaGDh">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ica5dm4k.html?utm_source=rflaid64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/2bJ0irD">Canon Store</a> | <a href="http://mpex.com/canon-5d-mark-iv-dslr-camera-with-24-105mm-f-4l-is-ii-lens.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon BG-E20 Battery Grip for EOS 5D Mark IV</strong><strong>

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>USA </strong><em>$349</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1276214-REG/canon_1485c001_bg_e20_battery_grip_for.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2bhTQFq">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICABGE20.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/2bkK1eD">Canon Store</a> | <a href="http://mpex.com/canon-bg-e20-battery-grip.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li><strong>UK </strong><em>£329</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="http://tidd.ly/dcb65289">Park Cameras</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III USM

</strong><em>Shipping in late October, 2016</em><strong>

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>USA </strong><em>$2199</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1274708-REG/canon_ef_16_35mm_f_2_8l_iii.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2bPL0jq">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA16353.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/2bkKGfQ">Canon Store</a> | <a href="http://mpex.com/canon-ef-16-35mm-f-2-8l-iii-lens.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li><strong>UK </strong><em>£2349</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="http://tidd.ly/97c26534">Park Cameras</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USM

</strong><em>Shipping in late October, 2016</em><strong>

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>USA </strong><em>$1099</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1274709-REG/canon_ef_24_105mm_f_4l_is.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2bpjIRq">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA241052.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/2bIZnYi">Canon Store</a> | <a href="http://mpex.com/canon-ef-24-105mm-f-4l-is-ii-lens.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li><strong>UK </strong><em>£1129</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="http://tidd.ly/c633e78d">Park Cameras</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon W-E1 Wifi Adaptor</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>USA </strong><em>$39</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1274710-REG/canon_w_e1_wi_fi_adapter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | Amazon | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAWE1.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/2bJ0A1H">Canon Store</a> | <a href="http://mpex.com/canon-w-e1-wi-fi-adapter.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li><strong>UK </strong><em>£39</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="http://tidd.ly/caec32c9">Park Cameras</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## mclaren777 (Sep 6, 2016)

Amazon is flatly denying that it will even begin shipping by Thursday.

Has anybody been able to prove otherwise? I've now spoken to two separate people on the concierge team and they both gave me the same spiel.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 6, 2016)

mclaren777 said:


> Amazon is flatly denying that it will even begin shipping by Thursday.
> 
> Has anybody been able to prove otherwise? I've now spoken to two separate people on the concierge team and they both gave me the same spiel.



Amazon will ship the same time as everyone else, that is my experience. Their customer service agents don't always have the latest information.


----------



## mclaren777 (Sep 6, 2016)

We'll see what happens, but it sounds like I'll need to decide today whether I should cancel my Amazon or my B&H pre-order.


----------



## Amaroc_GL (Sep 6, 2016)

That's awesome.

my local dealer gave me discount for 2 extra batteries for free.

Looking forward to have it


----------



## nightscape123 (Sep 6, 2016)

So will the 5DIV + 24-105 II start shipping tomorrow as well? Or is that delayed until the launch of the 24-105 in another month? Just seems weird to delay your brand new bundle a month behind the camera, most people who want it won't want to wait and will just skip the bundle.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 6, 2016)

can anybody confirm this


----------



## jcr (Sep 6, 2016)

Amazon is the best place to pre order that I know of. They are giving a $200 amazon credit to anyone who pre ordered 


Hopefully the shipping status changes today or tomorrow


----------



## mclaren777 (Sep 6, 2016)

jcr said:


> Amazon is the best place to pre order that I know of. They are giving a $200 amazon credit to anyone who pre ordered



That's not the promotional deal they gave me. :-\


----------



## hji1945 (Sep 6, 2016)

mclaren777 said:


> jcr said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon is the best place to pre order that I know of. They are giving a $200 amazon credit to anyone who pre ordered
> ...



I think the $200 promotion is only for people who are ordering 5D Mark IV + 24-70 F4.


----------



## dwklink (Sep 6, 2016)

I was on the phone with B&H today to ask them about their return policy on my 5DmkIV preorder and the associate informed me that there was a delay and that shipments would not be going out until 9/12.

So I'm not sure how accurate this post is...


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Great- looking forward to seeing everybody's image and 4K video samples!


----------



## mynsk (Sep 7, 2016)

hji1945 said:


> mclaren777 said:
> 
> 
> > jcr said:
> ...



That offer shows for Body Only as well on their website.
I had the promotion for the photo book and just contacted them. They told me that I will receive the $200 credit as well once the camera is shipped out.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 7, 2016)

mclaren777 said:


> We'll see what happens, but it sounds like I'll need to decide today whether I should cancel my Amazon or my B&H pre-order.



Do you have insufficient credit for both orders? They both have good return policies, return whichever one arrives later


----------



## Storm5m (Sep 7, 2016)

I pre-ordered immediately early in the morning on 8/25 from the online leg of a Brick and Mortar retailer. The camera sat in preparing for shipping status over the holiday weekend. Yesterday it was updated to Ready for pickup. UPS pickup was this afternoon and since I am somewhat close to the distribution center, the tracking was updated to show anticipated delivery tomorrow.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 7, 2016)

I guess these must be air freight or otherwise not affected by the Hanjin bankruptcy.


----------



## dwklink (Sep 7, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> I guess these must be air freight or otherwise not affected by the Hanjin bankruptcy.



Perhaps that's what's affecting the B&H orders. Maybe smaller deliveries got through?


----------



## bvukich (Sep 7, 2016)

Question about Amazon... I preordered the 5D4 but held off on the battery grip because Amazon's price was messed up (they had it for like $479 or something crazy like that). A couple days later they dropped the price to $379 which was close enough so I put the order in, now it's down to the normal $349. 

Will they adjust what they bill me to the lower price, or leave it at the higher one?


----------



## dwklink (Sep 7, 2016)

bvukich said:


> Question about Amazon... I preordered the 5D4 but held off on the battery grip because Amazon's price was messed up (they had it for like $479 or something crazy like that). A couple days later they dropped the price to $379 which was close enough so I put the order in, now it's down to the normal $349.
> 
> Will they adjust what they bill me to the lower price, or leave it at the higher one?



Usually on preorders they adjust the price when it actually ships to the lowest price - so you're never actually charged the higher price.


----------



## bvukich (Sep 7, 2016)

dwklink said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > Question about Amazon... I preordered the 5D4 but held off on the battery grip because Amazon's price was messed up (they had it for like $479 or something crazy like that). A couple days later they dropped the price to $379 which was close enough so I put the order in, now it's down to the normal $349.
> ...



Thank you. I've done a few preorders through them, but never in conjunction with a price changing. Good to know.


----------



## Pompo (Sep 7, 2016)

*RE: what a coincidence! 2 day before the Fuji x-t2!*

Talking about timing!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 7, 2016)

dwklink said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess these must be air freight or otherwise not affected by the Hanjin bankruptcy.
> ...



Actually perhaps Hanjin is only affecting orders originating in South Korea; not sure if they service Japan.


----------



## 1DX2Uncut (Sep 7, 2016)

dwklink said:


> I was on the phone with B&H today to ask them about their return policy on my 5DmkIV preorder and the associate informed me that there was a delay and that shipments would not be going out until 9/12.
> 
> So I'm not sure how accurate this post is...




And what did they say there return policy is on 5DmkIV?

I would assume it's the same as with any camera purchase there.

I'm so on the fence about checking it out... or cancelling my order. Many of the pre-release samples (from various sources) seem a little soft and underwhelming.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Sep 7, 2016)

I talked to B&H today and they said they haven't even received them yet and they aren't planning on getting them until the 12th, which means they probably won't be going out until the 13th or 14th, which is unfortunate since it was suppose to ship out the 8th.


----------



## Lenscracker (Sep 7, 2016)

I have a feeling that there will not be a shortage of 5D4 like there was for the 5D3 at the beginning of sales. I know that this is the first time I am not upgrading. I have 5D3, and 5Dsr, along with a 7D2. There is not enough new tech on the 5D4 to lure me to it. I find that my sentiments are usually the same as thousands of others.


----------



## dwklink (Sep 7, 2016)

1DX2Uncut said:


> dwklink said:
> 
> 
> > I was on the phone with B&H today to ask them about their return policy on my 5DmkIV preorder and the associate informed me that there was a delay and that shipments would not be going out until 9/12.
> ...



Yup. 30 days to return with original packaging and new condition. I'm upgrading from a 7D so I want to make sure it's worth the money before committing. I'm assuming the full-frame, AF speed, etc. will be a dramatic improvement for me. Definitely would be waiting if I already owned a full frame body though.


----------



## 1DX2Uncut (Sep 7, 2016)

WeekendWarrior said:


> I talked to B&H today and they said they haven't even received them yet and they aren't planning on getting them until the 12th, which means they probably won't be going out until the 13th or 14th, which is unfortunate since it was suppose to ship out the 8th.



I hope this is true. Because maybe Northrup and others will have more real world reviews (before B&H ships). I want to see more images. Stop the whining about lack of features or the new features (DP RAW) not living up to expectations. Just show me the money...shots!! If there are any.

Because so far, I haven't seen any images that can beat what my 1DX MKII delivers. Everything looks a bit soft... and I guess I want others to do the work for me. :-\


----------



## DannyPwins (Sep 7, 2016)

I ordered mine (body only) on the 30th from Canon. I called today and the CSR said it's shipping on the 8th. I asked if mine is backordered, or not expected to ship on time, and she said no. I'll find out tomorrow I guess.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 7, 2016)

1DX2Uncut said:


> Just show me the money...shots!! If there are any.



You can google for money shots. There's plenty of them out there.


----------



## 1DX2Uncut (Sep 7, 2016)

tpatana said:


> 1DX2Uncut said:
> 
> 
> > Just show me the money...shots!! If there are any.
> ...




How about somebody posting some links to shot they think look stunning? Because I can find any yet.

All the images on DP Review are ok or mediocre. I would like to see something mind blowing.

Links please!

By the way, B&H (on the phone) said today, as far as they know - tomorrow the 8th will still be the ship date.


----------



## dwklink (Sep 7, 2016)

1DX2Uncut said:


> By the way, B&H (on the phone) said today, as far as they know - tomorrow the 8th will still be the ship date.



Wow, that would be great news! Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Xero (Sep 7, 2016)

Here is a conversation with a B&H Rep for 11:45 EST on September 7th. Enjoy.



Question : There is many posts on sites saying BH hasnt received the new 5d's and wont ship until next week, there are others saying it is shipping today. Can you please update me on the status of this item? Thank you.

Cole W : Hello oooo, my name is Cole W and I'm looking forward to helping you today!
Me : Thanks. I am sure you are getting the same question a lot today
Cole W : I am checking into this for you.
Me : thanks
Cole W : Thank you for your patience. We are receiving limited quantities and shipping the item as we receive it based on the orders.
Cole W : The warehouse will ship the quantities available but not all orders are expected to be in stock.
Me : Right, I understand that. So are you shipping some of those limited quantities today?
Me : http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-to-start-shipping-tomorrow/
Cole W : I will check to see what notes I have on today.
Me : Thank you
Cole W : I do not see specifics from the warehouse except that we are shipping as it is available but did not specify the date.
Cole W : I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.
Cole W : The first shipping date is listed as tomorrow but the quantity and shipping information is provided per order.
Me : great, so how is my order looking?
Me : 10000000000
Cole W : I will check the details to see if yours is listed as shipping tomorrow.
Me : Thank you
Cole W : Unfortunately it does not look like this order is listed as shipping tomorrow.
Me : Ok. Im a bit confused. I ordered it on the 25th. Hours after posting. When will it ship?
Cole W : It will depend on the quantity received from the manufacturer.
Cole W : We are shipping it based on the orders received and as the manufacturer is listing it as initially having limited quantities, not all preorders will be able to ship tomorrow.
Me : This has been the most unhelpful conversation I think I have had
Cole W : I am sorry about that.
Cole W : Is there anything else I can help you with today?
Me : I just wish I ordered from someone else now. Thanks for no information. You don't know when you will ship them, if you have them and you have no information on my order which was placed in the first few hours.
Me : Ill make sure this is the information people know on the sites so they don't order form you
Me : That is everyones concern
Me : Thanks
Cole W : I understand. I am sorry about the frustration with this item.
Me : Ill check back tomorrow
Cole W : Thank you for choosing B&H. Have a nice day.


----------



## PurMar (Sep 7, 2016)

Xero said:


> Here is a conversation with a B&H Rep for 11:45 EST on September 7th. Enjoy.
> 
> Question : There is many posts on sites saying BH hasnt received the new 5d's and wont ship until next week, there are others saying it is shipping today. Can you please update me on the status of this item? Thank you.



Interesting. I ordered from Adorama probably 15 minutes after an announcement. So far no word on shipping though it should go overnight once they do ship. With B&H there is the issue with Saturday off, so wonder if that may delay further your order. Adorama or Amazon have the separation of church and business ;-) , but Amazon wanted tax in my state. Adorama did not.


----------



## Labdoc (Sep 7, 2016)

No shipping as per Amazon this AM but the day isn't over yet. I called about the $200 credit when buying a 5DMK4 and they told me it was only for orders after 1 September, advised me to cancel my pre-order and re-order which I did. Probably at the end of the list now for a camera, ho-hum....


----------



## dwill17 (Sep 7, 2016)

I can't speak definitively for B&H, but in many cases Live Chat operators are contractors and the information they have is limited, especially when it comes to "complex" issues like preorders. They might be able to tell you what shows "in stock" on existing products, etc., but typically aren't at the store and may not have additional information that isn't available through their computer system. 

I also called B&H on the phone this morning and spoke to a CSR who was confident that they had received a large shipment of the cameras yesterday and that based on my order time (I happened to be home and awake in the East when the preorder went live) expressed confidence mine would ship tomorrow. He put me on hold to speak to one of their buyers to make sure he had his information right and came back and said that he wasn't able to make a promise to me that I'd make the first round of orders, but it looked very good.

I bet we'll both get ours on Friday.




Xero said:


> Here is a conversation with a B&H Rep for 11:45 EST on September 7th. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jcr (Sep 7, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> No shipping as per Amazon this AM but the day isn't over yet. I called about the $200 credit when buying a 5DMK4 and they told me it was only for orders after 1 September, advised me to cancel my pre-order and re-order which I did. Probably at the end of the list now for a camera, ho-hum....



That doesn't make since it's a pre order they have to give you any benefits listed I did mine the first day it was announced I called to make sure and the rep told me I would get the $200 credit after 30 days of receiving the Mark IV. 

If you don't like the first response call a second time and ALWAYS ask for e-mail regarding the conversion amazon will honor anything a rep emails.


----------



## dwklink (Sep 7, 2016)

I ordered immediately after announcement from Amazon. Woke up at 6:30am ET and thought I'd check B&H where I realized that I could save $250 in tax so I cancelled Amazon and ordered through B&H.

Keeping my fingers crossed that that decision didn't cost me a spot in the initial shipments. The more I'm hearing the more I'm worried that it might have. Either way it's worth saving that much money - even if I have to wait another few weeks.

I'm also ordering a 24-70 2.8 II but I'm waiting for the last minute to pull the trigger on that so I can maximize my 30 day return window to make sure that I'm in love with my new investment before being fully committed. If I order the lens now and the body doesn't arrive for a month then I'm "stuck" with the lens.

First world problems...


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 7, 2016)

JUST CHATTED WITH B&H at 12:30 pm EST NYC TIME
heres my chat transcript
Dave R: Hello Anthony, my name is Dave R and I'm looking forward to helping you today!
Me: hi dave id like too know when my order will ship
Dave R: Please allow me a moment while I look into this for you.
Dave R: I have looked into this for you and currently your order is estimated to arrive at our warehouse by 9/12. As soon as we receive it in stock we will ship your order to you, and e-mail you with the tracking information. I apologize for this delay and any inconvenience it may have caused you.
Me: wow is this the 1st or 2nd shipment?
Dave R: 1st
Me: also yess big inconvenience i have too arrange for someone too be home since its not being shipped thurs
Me: so all your 1st shipments of 5D4 body only come 9/12?
Dave R: correct
Dave R: I'm very sorry, but are we still connected?
Me: yes
Me: ok so all ya 5d4 shipment preorders come 9/12 mine being 1 and shipped the same day
Me: ?
Dave R: yes
Dave R: You will be on the first batch
Me: ok thks is the shipping option i have the fastest u have and is it ups or fedex
Dave R: Its 1 day delivery. Most probably UPS, but it can be any carrier.
Me: ok no overnight option?
Dave R: This is the fastest
Me: ok thanks very much u guy sneed too update ya shipping date then too 9/12 on your sites
Dave R: Yes
Dave R: Is there anything else I can help you with today?
Me: not at this time SO 9/12 is the shipment? thks very much

Email: Email Chat Transcript


----------



## dwill17 (Sep 7, 2016)

You will LOVE that 24-70 2.8 II. I've been using it with my 6D for the past 6 months and barely use any of my other lenses. Fully understand waiting for the camera to arrive first if you don't have another Canon full frame body or you're thinking of switching systems if the mark iv doesn't work for you, but you cannot go wrong on that lens.

On another note, if you want to save some money on it, you might want to keep an eye on the refurb sales that Canon runs from time to time directly on their site. Can save a few hundred dollars and get the same warranty. 



dwklink said:


> I ordered immediately after announcement from Amazon. Woke up at 6:30am ET and thought I'd check B&H where I realized that I could save $250 in tax so I cancelled Amazon and ordered through B&H.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that that decision didn't cost me a spot in the initial shipments. The more I'm hearing the more I'm worried that it might have. Either way it's worth saving that much money - even if I have to wait another few weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwklink (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks!

I currently have a 7D and use the 17-55 2.8 IS all the time. I was finally looking to bump up to FF and wanted a lens that could provide me with a similar experience. Seems the 24-70 2.8 II was the closest I could find (unfortunately without the IS).

Between the body, lens and other accessories it's a 5500 investment - so I just want to make sure it's worth it for me to upgrade. Otherwise I'll just stay where I am with the 7D. I have 2 other L lenses so I'm not leaving Canon anytime soon - and I've been happy with the 7D so far.

And thanks for the reco on the refurbished lenses... I'll check that out.



dwill17 said:


> You will LOVE that 24-70 2.8 II. I've been using it with my 6D for the past 6 months and barely use any of my other lenses. Fully understand waiting for the camera to arrive first if you don't have another Canon full frame body or you're thinking of switching systems if the mark iv doesn't work for you, but you cannot go wrong on that lens.
> 
> On another note, if you want to save some money on it, you might want to keep an eye on the refurb sales that Canon runs from time to time directly on their site. Can save a few hundred dollars and get the same warranty.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwklink (Sep 7, 2016)

So I called B&H this morning and spoke to a rep who said that "as far as I know" it's still going out tomorrow.

Inspired by other posters here I tried chatting with some more specifics and got the same response as my initial contact - as well as others here... They're not expecting them in stock for shipment until at least Monday. I would be very surprised if this is a B&H "only" issue but who knows. Maybe they're expecting so many that they were delayed more than others. Or they forgot to pay their bills... who knows. I guess we'll find out soon enough.

Daniel G : Hello David, my name is Daniel G and I'm looking forward to helping you today!
Me : Thanks Daniel.
Me : There has been a lot of chatter on the web about when these cameras will be shipping out. Do you have any word as to whether my order for a 5DMKIV will be shipping tomorrow (1xxxxxxx)
Daniel G : Please allow me a moment while I look into this for you.
Me : Thanks!
Daniel G : I see that we are currently expecting to receive them in stock on 9/12/16
Me : OK. Is it possible to tell if my order will be in the initial batch?
Daniel G : It does look like it, however I am not able to see your exact position.
Me : OK. Great. So as far as you can tell it should go out 9/12? It definitely will not be shipped tomorrow?
Daniel G : It will most likely not as it is still in transit towards us.
Me : And B&H will not ship out Friday?
Daniel G : We can ship Friday, however based on the ETA of the carrier it doesn't look like we will receive it then
Me : Great. Thanks so much for your time. 
Daniel G : You're very welcome.
Daniel G : Is there anything else I can help you with today?
Me : So just to confirm, as far as you can tell my order should be shipped on Monday?
Daniel G : Most likely, however it depends on what time of day we receive it.


----------



## makroman (Sep 7, 2016)

Just got off the phone with BH, they told me they had not received them yet but were still on track for 8th shipping date, however he mentioned some might receive them on the 8th, either way he said I should have it by the weekend. I pre-ordered mine 4 Hours after midnight launch. I skipped the 5D Mk III and used my 5D MkII with a GH4/ Speedbooster. So, I desperately need an upgrade to my still camera. My 5D MkII is a testament to how well canon makes cameras. I only had to replaced the sensor and the mirror once. It has traveled to amazon forest, Central America beaches, East Coast winters, and underwater trips. It had Champagne spilled on it, it has fallen in sand and got sand in the dials. A laser show/ Sunset photo shoot left with me with 3 Stuck pixels. Most of the Rubber grips are falling off from the being in extreme heat/humidity and severe wear and tear.


----------



## dwklink (Sep 7, 2016)

Well, there seem to be two groups of people working at B&H with two very different sets of info.

Perhaps the people saying it will still go out the 8th don't want to lose potential orders so they're maybe hiding the fact that they aren't expecting them in hand to ship out until at least Monday. I just don't get why so many reps would say 9/12 the earliest for shipment when they might in fact go out today or tomorrow? That makes no sense.



makroman said:


> Just got off the phone with BH, they told me they had not received them yet but were still on track for 8th shipping date, however he mentioned some might receive them on the 8th, either way he said I should have it by the weekend. I pre-ordered mine 4 Hours after midnight launch. I skipped the 5D Mk III and used my 5D MkII with a GH4/ Speedbooster. So, I desperately need an upgrade to my still camera. My 5D MkII is a testament to how well canon makes cameras. I only had to replaced the sensor and the mirror once. It has traveled to amazon forest, Central America beaches, East Coast winters, and underwater trips. It had Champagne spilled on it, it has fallen in sand and got sand in the dials. A laser show/ Sunset photo shoot left with me with 3 Stuck pixels. Most of the Rubber grips are falling off from the being in extreme heat/humidity and severe wear and tear.


----------



## szinski (Sep 7, 2016)

I got this response via e-mail about my order:



> Hello xxxxxxxx, my name is Daniel G:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Customer Service Department at B&H Photo Video and Pro Audio.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwklink (Sep 7, 2016)

That's the same guy that I spoke to via chat who also gave me the same info.

When did you pre-order? Body only?



szinski said:


> I got this response via e-mail about my order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## szinski (Sep 7, 2016)

dwklink said:


> That's the same guy that I spoke to via chat who also gave me the same info.
> 
> When did you pre-order? Body only?



I ordered body-only at 6:54am on the 25th.


----------



## mclaren777 (Sep 7, 2016)

Here are two things you probably don't know...

1. No retailer knows how many units they will receive. Every single one of them is going to be surprised when they open their crates.

2. These items arrived on the west coast by ship (probably Los Angeles harbor) so places in NYC are probably going to get them last.


----------



## szinski (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm still holding onto hope that my order will ship tomorrow as advertised. It looks like anyone who actually called and spoke to a person at B&H was told shipping would be today or tomorrow. Anyone using chat/email is being told 9/12. I'm guessing that chat/email operators are saying that to play it safe. We'll see.


----------



## dwklink (Sep 7, 2016)

Well I spoke with someone yesterday who said they weren't expecting them to ship till the 12th.

And the guy I spoke with today didn't seemed very informed. He said "Well I haven't heard anything different than the 8th."

Trying to stay positive but I think we're looking at next week. Would love to be proven wrong. At this point I just hope I make the first shipment - waiting a few days more is a lot different than waiting a month.

Good luck tomorrow!



szinski said:


> I'm still holding onto hope that my order will ship tomorrow as advertised. It looks like anyone who actually called and spoke to a person at B&H was told shipping would be today or tomorrow. Anyone using chat/email is being told 9/12. I'm guessing that chat/email operators are saying that to play it safe. We'll see.


----------



## DannyPwins (Sep 7, 2016)

Got an email from Canon stating that my order would ship within the next 48-72 hours. When placing the order I forgot that I would not pay tax if I ordered from B&H. It would save me ~$300 usd. I'm seriously considering canceling and ordering from B&H, hoping I can get it before the end of the month.


----------



## lglass12189 (Sep 7, 2016)

mclaren777 said:


> Here are two things you probably don't know...
> 
> 1. No retailer knows how many units they will receive. Every single one of them is going to be surprised when they open their crates.
> 
> 2. These items arrived on the west coast by ship (probably Los Angeles harbor) so places in NYC are probably going to get them last.



FYI, I have my tracking number and I did not get it from B&H, I will have it tomorrow


----------



## PurMar (Sep 7, 2016)

lglass12189 said:


> FYI, I have my tracking number and I did not get it from B&H, I will have it tomorrow



Who did you buy it from? Please, tell...


----------



## jcr (Sep 7, 2016)

Bestbuy already has them. I'm about to get mine ;D


----------



## zim (Sep 7, 2016)

Oooooooooo ,......... shiny in a matt black kinda way. ;D. Enjoy!!!


----------



## dwklink (Sep 7, 2016)

Awesome! Where are you located?

Perhaps B&H has such a massive shipment it's taking longer? Or it's because it's NYC... Who knows. A few extra days wait is most definitely worth $250. And if initial reviews are unfavorable it gives me time to cancel I suppose.

"Always look at the bright side of life."



jcr said:


> Bestbuy already has them. I'm about to get mine ;D


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 8, 2016)

jcr said:


> Bestbuy already has them. I'm about to get mine ;D



where are u located 
hopefully ya in the nyc/n area


----------



## DannyPwins (Sep 8, 2016)

I cancelled my Canon order that was scheduled to come on Friday and ordered through B&H instead. Saved almost $300 in taxes and ordered a 128gb cf for less than I would've paid Canon. They said I should receive by end of month for the latest.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2016)

I saw that at 12:02 a.m. B&H didn't yet have the purchase button up on their site on the night they started selling. A few seconds later they did. By the time my order was filled out, it was 12:04, so I think I'd be in the first batch, if it's really first-come-first-serve. 

I do not have an indication of shipping yet. There was a change in status over today, though. Where it once said "on order" it now says "New order processing." The tracking column says "Pending."

"A watched customer service rep never boils." - Confucius


----------



## leedannyh (Sep 8, 2016)

Got an email from Amazon. Not about shipping/delivery. 

If you preordered the 5DIV through Amazon and are thinking about cancelling to get the $200 credit, because you preordered early, don't! I preordered pretty early and got an email from them telling me that I'll still get the $200 credit. I received this unprompted.


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 8, 2016)

leedannyh said:


> Got an email from Amazon. Not about shipping/delivery.
> 
> If you preordered the 5DIV through Amazon and are thinking about cancelling to get the $200 credit, because you preordered early, don't! I preordered pretty early and got an email from them telling me that I'll still get the $200 credit. I received this unprompted.



Same here from Amazon. Feeling better about my pre-order from Amazon. Hate paying the taxes, oh well.


----------



## dwill17 (Sep 8, 2016)

I placed my order about the same time as you and just spotted the same status change. A quick google search of that term and "B&H Photo" shows that in prior preorder/out of stock scenarios, that status change was an indicator that shipping was imminent. Fingers crossed we'll get ours on Friday.



[email protected] said:


> I saw that at 12:02 a.m. B&H didn't yet have the purchase button up on their site on the night they started selling. A few seconds later they did. By the time my order was filled out, it was 12:04, so I think I'd be in the first batch, if it's really first-come-first-serve.
> 
> I do not have an indication of shipping yet. There was a change in status over today, though. Where it once said "on order" it now says "New order processing." The tracking column says "Pending."
> 
> "A watched customer service rep never boils." - Confucius


----------



## rjc1247 (Sep 8, 2016)

Ordered mine from B&H when "went live" -- just checked my order:

Canon EOS 5D MARK IV DIGITAL CAM BODY ONLY
B&H# CAE5D4 : Mfr# 1483C002
Status: In stock, order sent to warehouse Expedited Delivery 

So, clearly B&H is shipping on the 8th!


----------



## szinski (Sep 8, 2016)

Mine still shows as "New Order Processing" ... I ordered mine at 6:45am.


----------



## mjm05 (Sep 8, 2016)

Picking one up from Best Buy in the morning. They agreed to match the Amazon $200 credit with a gift card. I was able to see the box. They tried selling it to me today, but the POS system wouldn't allow the sale. If you have a local retailer and would like it tomorrow morning guaranteed, you should check with local retailers and see if they will match it. I'll have to pay tax, but a $200 gift card and 5% back in rewards makes up for it and then some.


----------



## DannyPwins (Sep 8, 2016)

.


----------



## DannyPwins (Sep 8, 2016)

DannyPwins said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > DannyPwins said:
> ...


----------



## w.lu (Sep 8, 2016)

szinski said:


> Mine still shows as "New Order Processing" ... I ordered mine at 6:45am.



I ordered 11 minutes after (9:11PST my time) and it also still says New Order Processing.


----------



## Chicken (Sep 8, 2016)

I ordered mine from B&H at 9:06pm PDt and it's still at new order as well


----------



## jcr (Sep 8, 2016)

dwklink said:


> Awesome! Where are you located?
> 
> Perhaps B&H has such a massive shipment it's taking longer? Or it's because it's NYC... Who knows. A few extra days wait is most definitely worth $250. And if initial reviews are unfavorable it gives me time to cancel I suppose.
> 
> ...



Tulsa Oklahoma they have 5 on hand


----------



## tpatana (Sep 8, 2016)

Xero said:


> Here is a conversation with a B&H Rep for 11:45 EST on September 7th. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure why people take their frustration on innocent CSR who are just trying to help you the best they can.

Yes, often they seem clueless, but usually that's because they don't have access to the information you're asking for. Blaming them and trying to make them feel miserable is just really rude behavior.

Especially restaurants, I don't understand when people are being rude to the servers. The same people who can/will touch your food at the section you cannot see to.


----------



## Jemlnlx (Sep 8, 2016)

Completed my order with B&H at 12:06AM on the 25th:

E-mail confirmation: 

_Thu, Aug 25, 2016 12:06 am
Your B&H Order #XXXXXXXXX Is Confirmed. Thank You! 
From	B&H Photo Customer Service [email protected]_

Ill keep everyone updated on the status of my order.

I used "Imaging World" in Brooklyn to buy my 5D III years ago, which, like B&H, saved me tax $$ as I shipped to my parents' house in NJ. I remember at the time no major retailers had the 5D III in stock and many pre-orders were given the run around when trying to pin down a ship date. By chance I called these guys and they took the order over the phone and the camera was in my hands the next day. Those who are local and would like to get one soon, may try there. They will ship out of state using Ground which is usually 1 day in the tri state area. 

I had a $100 B&H gift card and wanted to apply it to my purchase, otherwise I wouldda went with these guys.


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 8, 2016)

1DX2Uncut said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > 1DX2Uncut said:
> ...


Once people get their camera, they will start posting in potn, here and FM. They will have thread specific to each camera model (POTN). You can actually go there check amazing pics taken even with rebels. Then realise like me, it is not the camera taking these amazing pics.


----------



## Cali Capture (Sep 8, 2016)

How are you guys finding your exact order time at B&H? I ordered that night but I didn't write the time down, Status "in processing"


----------



## w.lu (Sep 8, 2016)

Cali Capture said:


> How are you guys finding your exact order time at B&H? I ordered that night but I didn't write the time down, Status "in processing"


Your email confirmation.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 8, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Xero said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a conversation with a B&H Rep for 11:45 EST on September 7th. Enjoy.
> ...



Agree, seems a little selfish to me.

Jack


----------



## hji1945 (Sep 8, 2016)

B&H now shows 'In Stock' for 5D mk4 + 24-70 kit lens.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Sep 8, 2016)

hji1945 said:


> B&H now shows 'In Stock' for 5D mk4 + 24-70 kit lens.



Ah man that's not good news for anyone who ordered body only because it's still saying Pre Order


----------



## Cali Capture (Sep 8, 2016)

B&H Order "Body Only" @ 10:31PST

Status = New Order Processing and Tracking is "Pending"

be interesting to see if West Coast orders go first due to shipping. I'll be lucky to see it by Sat. if it Ships Thursday. 

Does anyone know if B&H will give us the 3% or 4% rebate dollars they have in the past, or is our lack of patience gonna cost us that bonus?


----------



## 1DX2Uncut (Sep 8, 2016)

Yeah, and the B&H Body Only product page now says: "Ship Time: Not available"

I wonder where are people seeing the "tracking is pending part"? In your account on the (web) order?

My order went in 15 minutes after it went live, and all I see is the "New Order Processing" part.


----------



## 1DX2Uncut (Sep 8, 2016)

Canon Price Watch is now reporting the following:

"UPDATE: We’re now hearing that dealers are receiving the cameras too late to ship them out on the 7th;
the effective ship-out date will be the 8th. We’ve updated this post."


----------



## w.lu (Sep 8, 2016)

1DX2Uncut said:


> Canon Price Watch is now reporting the following:
> 
> "UPDATE: We’re now hearing that dealers are receiving the cameras too late to ship them out on the 7th;
> the effective ship-out date will be the 8th. We’ve updated this post."



I'm fine with them shipping it tomorrow and getting it on Friday... the rumors that they'll ship next week though scares me.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 8, 2016)

B&H ship date had been removed. That's of a concern.
There were over 1,000 on-line orders the first day. Maybe by Christmas.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 8, 2016)

My Adorama order hasn't been updated.

They better ship soon or I need to order also new keyboard, or at least new F5 key.


----------



## rolandas (Sep 8, 2016)

hi all,
Calumet in Germany changed Canon 5d MkIV status and the delivery postponed one week later



> NEUANKÜNDIGUNG
> Liefertermin laut Hersteller: voraussichtlich 15.09.2016



Regards
Rolandas


----------



## mhz1000a (Sep 8, 2016)

tpatana said:


> My Adorama order hasn't been updated.
> 
> They better ship soon or I need to order also new keyboard, or at least new F5 key.



why??why don;t you use Maxthon set auto refresh.


----------



## csista (Sep 8, 2016)

1DX2Uncut said:


> Yeah, and the B&H Body Only product page now says: "Ship Time: Not available"
> 
> I wonder where are people seeing the "tracking is pending part"? In your account on the (web) order?
> 
> My order went in 15 minutes after it went live, and all I see is the "New Order Processing" part.



Under My Account select Track Order. In the tracking number column it will say "Pending..." if it has changed.


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Sep 8, 2016)

rolandas said:


> Calumet in Germany changed Canon 5d MkIV status and the delivery postponed one week later



Not sure what Calumet is doing, but my order from AC-Foto has been packed late yesterday and is being shipped out today with DHL Express. I'll have it by tomorrow before noon. They also currently still have more 5D4 in stock, available immediately ("sofort lieferbar").

Canon shop in Germany changed availability from "delivered by 8.9.2016" to "estimated delivery date 14.09.2016" a couple of days ago. I suppose they just ran out of units to process more orders in the first wave.
I assume Calumet changed their date because they also allotted all the received units to existing preorders and now they're listing the delivery date for the second wave, as per Canon shop info.

tl;dr: my camera is on it's way, the 5D4 has not been generally delayed for a week


----------



## Eldar (Sep 8, 2016)

In Norway they have numerous demo arrangements today and the dealers I have looked at will start shipment also today. Preorders first and I have no idea how long their supply will last.


----------



## smorgo (Sep 8, 2016)

I've just had a call from my local Jessops store. I'll be picking it up in a little over an hour.


----------



## midluk (Sep 8, 2016)

Loibisch said:


> Not sure what Calumet is doing, but my order from AC-Foto has been packed late yesterday and is being shipped out today with DHL Express. I'll have it by tomorrow before noon. They also currently still have more 5D4 in stock, available immediately ("sofort lieferbar").



Audiophil-Foto, the "officially a completely different company" shop that is located on the same address as ac-foto has a photo of a stack of boxes on their front page. I think I might stop by in the next days to have a look.


----------



## Travelintrevor (Sep 8, 2016)

Body only in stock at the Canon Store. Mine will be here soon.... have three sessions next week and I will do a quick comparison between the mkiii and mkiv. Here is hoping for a LR update!


----------



## Jemlnlx (Sep 8, 2016)

According to the Best Buy website inventory, a few locations around NYC currently (8:17 AM EST) have them in stock. Local pick-up might be an option if you need one asap.

Canon Store is also showing stock at this time.

I also saw that Unique Photo, based out of NJ has them in stock at this time. Shipping to any location out of NJ will save you sales tax. Shipping is free but no mention if the free shipping "expedited" or "express".


----------



## dwklink (Sep 8, 2016)

Looks like perhaps B&H only got the kit in stock so far? Has anyone had a body only ship?

Perhaps those are delayed until Monday as originally thought? Or their initial shipment was so limited that they're getting more in Monday?


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 8, 2016)

There are 2 or 3 BestBuy stores in the DFW (North Texas) area that show stock. Gosh darn it, I wish Amazon would tell me something other than they need a few more moments to figure it out. Terrible wording, they've been needing a "little" more time for far too long. Their definition of a little more time is A LOT different than mine.


----------



## dpendleton (Sep 8, 2016)

I just got a response from Amazon from my email asking about my order status (placed 8/25 5:52am EST) and this is part of their reply:

" I just checked and it appears that we will not be receiving any until October now, so they won't ship out until the middle of that month. I know it is over a month from now, so please let us know if you decide you want to cancel."



I'm hoping they are being VERY conservative or just wrong!


----------



## Labdoc (Sep 8, 2016)

jcr said:


> Labdoc said:
> 
> 
> > No shipping as per Amazon this AM but the day isn't over yet. I called about the $200 credit when buying a 5DMK4 and they told me it was only for orders after 1 September, advised me to cancel my pre-order and re-order which I did. Probably at the end of the list now for a camera, ho-hum....
> ...


 Got back to Amazon and they apologized up and down, claim my new order has been given the same priority as the one originally placed but still no shipping going on and now their site says sold out.


----------



## Jemlnlx (Sep 8, 2016)

Update... B&H shipping my 5DIV (Body Only) today?!

Chat transcript below. (I pre-ordered mine at 12:06 AM on the 25th)


Opening Question: Ship date? 5D mark IV (body only) 

Koby W: Hello Jason, my name is Koby W and I'm looking forward to helping you today!

Koby W: We have received your order in our system and everything looks great on our end. Your order is currently set to ship later today. As soon as it does ship, you will receive an email with tracking information.

Me: Thank you. So the item is currently in stock?

Koby W: For your order, yes.


----------



## dwill17 (Sep 8, 2016)

I ordered around the same time as you and just got the same answer, so tomorrow is looking good. I tried to get the chat person to tell me if the switch to "New order processing" was confirmation that the item would ship today for anyone else checking, but he wouldn't (or couldn't, the response was unclear, though I certainly don't blame him either way) give me an answer. The good news is at least we can now individually check if it will ship instead of just waiting for a shipping notice.



Jemlnlx said:


> Update... B&H shipping my 5DIV (Body Only) today?!
> 
> Chat transcript below. (I pre-ordered mine at 12:06 AM on the 25th)
> 
> ...


----------



## cwhcwz (Sep 8, 2016)

Just got off the phone with B&H Photo, and my 5D MIV Body will ship out later today. I order at 12:05 AM. He said camera body's was in the wear house now and going through the process. He didn't say how many they got in stock, but they do have them in the wear house today.


----------



## szinski (Sep 8, 2016)

Amazon seems to be out of stock now, their website shows:

Temporarily out of stock. 

I hope mine ships today, I ordered from B&H at about 6am the day preorders began.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 8, 2016)

i bit the bullet and changed my order too the kit package the 24-70mm payed the extra 300-500+ with taxes via B&H too get mine today via pickup so hey, im also trying too sell my 7D Mark II battery and charger no lens here in NYC/NJ Metro area


----------



## pmjm (Sep 8, 2016)

Just heard from Adorama that my body-only order will ship today. I ordered on the 30th so it looks like most (all?) Adorama pre-orders will go out today.


----------



## dwklink (Sep 8, 2016)

B&H via chat just said that my order was set to ship out today for delivery tomorrow as well.

I ordered 8/25 6:20am/et - Body Only.

Guess their shipment from Canon arrived earlier than expected!

Fingers crossed. Good luck everyone.


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 8, 2016)

Just had a chat with Amazon, and considering they have one of the best inventory systems on the face of the planet, they appear to have royally dropped the ball on this pre-release.

I would think Amazon would have an accurate relationship with Canon sales, but obviously they don't. My trust in Amazon just dropped A LOT.


----------



## szinski (Sep 8, 2016)

dwklink said:


> B&H via chat just said that my order was set to ship out today for delivery tomorrow as well.
> 
> I ordered 8/25 6:20am/et - Body Only.



That's encouraging news, I placed my order on 8/25 at 6:54am/et (body only), so hopefully mine will ship today as well.


----------



## szinski (Sep 8, 2016)

LoneRider said:


> Just had a chat with Amazon, and considering they have one of the best inventory systems on the face of the planet, they appear to have royally dropped the ball on this pre-release.
> 
> I would think Amazon would have an accurate relationship with Canon sales, but obviously they don't. My trust in Amazon just dropped A LOT.



Maybe they know it and that's why they're offering the $200 gift certificate. ???


----------



## dpendleton (Sep 8, 2016)

szinski said:


> Maybe they know it and that's why they're offering the $200 gift certificate. ???



That's pretty much the only reason I'll probably keep my pre-order with them... Fortunately I don't _need_ the camera right now.. just really *want* it right now!


----------



## Jemlnlx (Sep 8, 2016)

B&H

Credit card charged...

Order status changed to:

_Order Status: In stock, order sent to warehouse _


----------



## szinski (Sep 8, 2016)

Jemlnlx said:


> B&H
> 
> Credit card charged...
> 
> ...



Same here... just got a TXT confirmation from my credit card company that B&H just charged me. Looks like mine is shipping today! Woot!


----------



## makroman (Sep 8, 2016)

I placed my BH order at 5AM on the 25th. Status: 

_Order Status: In stock, order sent to warehouse _


----------



## dwill17 (Sep 8, 2016)

I think you and I are equally obsessed with status updates as I was about to post the same thing.

Now, to tell my colleagues my excuse for having to work from home tomorrow...



Jemlnlx said:


> B&H
> 
> Credit card charged...
> 
> ...


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 8, 2016)

dpendleton said:


> szinski said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they know it and that's why they're offering the $200 gift certificate. ???
> ...



So, there is one available 5.6 miles from me. Is it worth the $200. It could be months.

In the modern day of inventory systems, either Canon is that dark ages, or Amazon as a retailer has no standing with Canon. A manufacturer should know exactly where each shipment for the next month is going, heck in 2000 Audi could tell me to the hour when my 2001 TT Roadster was going to be built when I pre-ordered it. That was 16 flipping years ago, and Audi had their build schedule outlined 4 months out. To the flipping hour.

And Canon can't, or won't tell Amazon when they will get a pallet. Something is messed up here.


----------



## aZhu (Sep 8, 2016)

I ordered 2 days ago from Adorama... there's probably zero chance of mine shipping out today huh?


----------



## hji1945 (Sep 8, 2016)

Amazon now says "Temporarily Out of Stock" for Body only and has 3 in stock for 24-70 Kit. So they did receive some looks like.


----------



## szinski (Sep 8, 2016)

hji1945 said:


> Amazon now says "Temporarily Out of Stock" for Body only and has 3 in stock for 24-70 Kit. So they did receive some looks like.



No, Amazon is out of stock regarding that kit as well. The "3 in stock" is through a third-party vendor (TheImagingWorld) and does not include Prime shipping (although it does say free shipping). I checked and they are an authorized reseller. Just be warned that this kit is not discounted. The camera plus that lens are at full retail. You'd be better off buying the camera at full retail, then shopping for the 24-70 lens elsewhere (like refurbished from Canon's website).


----------



## hji1945 (Sep 8, 2016)

> No, Amazon is out of stock regarding that kit at well. The "3 in stock" is through a third-party vendor (TheImagingWorld) and does not include Prime shipping (although it does say free shipping). I wonder if TheImagingWorld is an authorized reseller?



You are right. Sorry about that. It seems like they are Authorized dealer.


----------



## Squibworth (Sep 8, 2016)

Ordered mine from B&H at 1:51 EST. Just got the shipment notification.


----------



## Jemlnlx (Sep 8, 2016)

Boom...there it is... Shipping confirm from B&H

_Shipping Method: 1 DAY DELIVERY
Scheduled Arrival Date: 09/09/16
_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2016)

Ditto.


----------



## Chicken (Sep 8, 2016)

Just got my tracking number as well from a 9:06pm PDT order. Thanks


----------



## rpritch (Sep 8, 2016)

Has anyone who ordered direct through Canon received notification of shipment. I preordered the day it was announced, but have heard nothing. Their website says that the body-only is in stock, so I would assume that my order would be shipped today. On the other hand, I would have expected to receive word from Canon.


----------



## aZhu (Sep 8, 2016)

rpritch said:


> Has anyone who ordered direct through Canon received notification of shipment. I preordered the day it was announced, but have heard nothing. Their website says that the body-only is in stock, so I would assume that my order would be shipped today. On the other hand, I would have expected to receive word from Canon.



I see it as out of stock at the moment


----------



## rolandas (Sep 8, 2016)

Meanwhile all of you desperate waiting your free shipping of *Canon 5d Mark IV* today or at least tomorrow, I could buy today *30 pieces!!!* of this camera in Germany. No people waiting and sitting on the street since 25th August, no queues, no "Apple" hype. Somehow I did not get warm with this camera. It supposed to be great, no doubts. I'll wait until Christmas or the first firmware upgrade, or the price drops, whichever occurs first . For all others - happy testing of your brand new *Canon 5d Mk4!!*


----------



## w.lu (Sep 8, 2016)

Just got my shipping notification from B&H ordered on 9:11PST! 



rolandas said:


> Meanwhile all of you desperate waiting your free shipping of *Canon 5d Mark IV* today or at least tomorrow, I could buy today *30 pieces!!!* of this camera in Germany. No people waiting and sitting on the street since 25th August, no queues, no "Apple" hype. Somehow I did not get warm with this camera. It supposed to be great, no doubts. I'll wait until Christmas or the first firmware upgrade, or the price drops, whichever occurs first . For all others - happy testing of your brand new *Canon 5d Mk4!!*



There aren't people in the States waiting and lining up on the street for this camera... just a lot of people order it from another state or an online retailer to avoid tax. I could go to my local Best Buy or camera store to buy one but pay a few hundred dollars more that I would like to avoid.


----------



## szinski (Sep 8, 2016)

Me too. Mine was ordered from B&H at 6:54am eastern time, just got my tracking number.


----------



## rpritch (Sep 8, 2016)

Not long ago, perhaps just one hour ago, it showed as in stock...We shall see....


----------



## makroman (Sep 8, 2016)

BH Pulled through!

Scheduled Arrival Date: 09/09/16

I shall await in Valhalla!!!


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 8, 2016)

Arggg, I am giving up on Amazon, and will buy local. So yeah, going to wind up costing me some cash, but, there is good will with going with the local guy.

I wonder if Amazon's shipment got caught up in the Hanjin bankruptcy https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/sep/02/hanjin-shipping-bankruptcy-causes-turmoil-in-global-sea-freight

Ug. I'm amazed that this store still had a few unspoken for.


----------



## rolandas (Sep 8, 2016)

w.lu said:


> There aren't people in the States waiting and lining up on the street for this camera... just a lot of people order it from another state or an online retailer to avoid tax. I could go to my local Best Buy or camera store to buy one but pay a few hundred dollars more that I would like to avoid.



If I order online to pick up later in N.Y., what should I do to avoid sales tax?


----------



## CharlesMichael (Sep 8, 2016)

Chicken said:


> Just got my tracking number as well from a 9:06pm PDT order. Thanks



Is that 9pm PDT on the 24th? From B&H??

I ordered a little before noon PDT on the 25th and haven't gotten any updates so far


----------



## szinski (Sep 8, 2016)

rolandas said:


> If I order online to pick up later in N.Y., what should I do to avoid sales tax?



I think you're out of luck. From B&H's website:

*Local Sales Tax*

If the order is shipped within New York State , the law requires that local sales tax be added to the order total including the amount of the shipping charge.

We do not collect tax for orders shipped out of New York State. Purchases in our store are subject to an 8.875% local sales tax. This tax is not a VAT, and cannot be recovered by non-USA visitors when returning home.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/HelpCenter/SalesTax.jsp


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Sep 8, 2016)

Just for reference - I placed my order Body Only from B&H on 8/29 and It looks like It just shipped out


----------



## CharlesMichael (Sep 8, 2016)

WeekendWarrior said:


> Just for reference - I placed my order Body Only from B&H on 8/29 and It looks like It just shipped out



wow 8/29?? so much for orders being processed "in the order they are received" .......


----------



## aZhu (Sep 8, 2016)

CharlesMichael said:


> WeekendWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Just for reference - I placed my order Body Only from B&H on 8/29 and It looks like It just shipped out
> ...



Maybe they had a big batch and/or there weren't as many preorders.


----------



## szinski (Sep 8, 2016)

CharlesMichael said:


> wow 8/29?? so much for orders being processed "in the order they are received" .......



Maybe all orders from 8/25 - 8/29 are being filled.


----------



## PurMar (Sep 8, 2016)

aZhu said:


> I ordered 2 days ago from Adorama... there's probably zero chance of mine shipping out today huh?



I ordered one the night of the announcement. Called today and guy told me it is shipping today, here tomorrow. The status is still backordered though.


----------



## CharlesMichael (Sep 8, 2016)

szinski said:


> CharlesMichael said:
> 
> 
> > wow 8/29?? so much for orders being processed "in the order they are received" .......
> ...



i would hope so, but having placed my order on the 25th, I haven't seen any updates to my order so far.


----------



## rpritch (Sep 8, 2016)

I just got off the phone with Canon. I hadn't received an email from them because FedEx had not yet provided a tracking number. However, my order has been "released" and is scheduled to arrive tomorrow! ;D


----------



## rick1 (Sep 8, 2016)

I preordered mine from amazon on the 24th literally 30 minutes after preorders went live. Amazon is completely pathetic. If my preorder hasn't been filled then no one's has. 

I am never preordering anything from amazon again


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 8, 2016)

My account status says "on order". Ordered on the 31st.
It is what it is. 
Looking forward to everybody's first impressions and photos.
Enjoy!


----------



## mynsk (Sep 8, 2016)

Looks like Amazon will ship soon, just received this email:

Amazon.com
Message From Customer Service
Hello,

Your order has entered the shipping process and is currently being packed for delivery. 

Your package should be leaving our fulfillment center shortly; as soon as it has, we'll send you a confirmation e-mail.


----------



## dpendleton (Sep 8, 2016)

Fingers crossed! When did you place your order?



mynsk said:


> Looks like Amazon will ship soon, just received this email:
> 
> Amazon.com
> Message From Customer Service
> ...


----------



## mynsk (Sep 8, 2016)

I ordered at 10:45PM PCT on August 24th.




dpendleton said:


> Fingers crossed! When did you place your order?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vkc (Sep 8, 2016)

Has anyone actually got the $200 credit from Amazon for ordering the camera body? I saw a couple users talking about it in this thread, but I just chatted with the Amazon customer rep and they flatly denied such offer ever existed.

If so, would you mind posting a screenshot of the conversation with the rep or email or anything? I appreciate it.

I even showed them this link with the screenshot but Amazon is claiming this special offer is fake:
http://www.canondeal.com/free-200-credit-when-buying-5d-mark-iv-at-amazon/


----------



## aZhu (Sep 8, 2016)

I just cancelled my Adorama order and went with FocusCamera.

http://www.focuscamera.com/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-dslr-camera-body-only.html

In stock. Free overnight shipping. Free Memory card.
It's too late for them to ship today but they'll ship tmw and you can have it monday.


----------



## mynsk (Sep 8, 2016)

I had a chat yesterday with a rep and got this email a bit later in the day. The credit will be added 30 days after the shipping date. I checked on the product page and the offer seems to be gone now.


From: "Amazon.com" <[email protected]>
Hello,

We wanted to let you know that your Order #xxx-xxxxxxx-xxxxxxx for Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Full Frame Digital SLR Camera Body qualifies you for a future $200 credit toward items shipped and sold by Amazon in the Camera, Photo & Video store. There's no need to place a new order to receive the promotion.

Thirty days after your order has shipped, a $200 promotional certificate will be applied to your account which can be used on a future order in the Camera, Photo & Video store. This amount will be automatically applied to your qualifying order and does not require a claim code.

We look forward to seeing you again at Amazon.com.

Sincerely,

Customer Service
Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/

Please note: this e-mail was sent from a notification-only address that cannot accept incoming e-mail. Please do not reply to this message.



vkc said:


> Has anyone actually got the $200 credit from Amazon for ordering the camera body? I saw a couple users talking about it in this thread, but I just chatted with the Amazon customer rep and they flatly denied such offer ever existed.
> 
> If so, would you mind posting a screenshot of the conversation with the rep or email or anything? I appreciate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## vkc (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks a lot mynsk!


----------



## Chicken (Sep 8, 2016)

CharlesMichael said:


> Chicken said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my tracking number as well from a 9:06pm PDT order. Thanks
> ...



Charles, Yes it was from the 24th so like 6 mins after midnight EDT on the 25th. Thanks!


----------



## myjtp (Sep 8, 2016)

Can you screenshot that for me? u can blank out your email address and personal info

thanks!



mynsk said:


> I had a chat yesterday with a rep and got this email a bit later in the day. The credit will be added 30 days after the shipping date. I checked on the product page and the offer seems to be gone now.
> 
> 
> From: "Amazon.com" <[email protected]>
> ...


----------



## RunAndGun (Sep 8, 2016)

Received an email from B&H this afternoon while I was on a shoot that mine is shipping today(9/8). I just happened to be on-line looking for something unrelated on B&H when I saw that the 'pre-order' had started on 8/25 and I placed my order within the first 30 minutes or so.

Similar to last time, it appears that the 'body only' is out of stock/preorder, but there are kits(24-70) in-stock and available. Last time with the markIII, I pre-ordered a body only and didn't make the initial shipment, but just ordered a 24-105 kit on day one, cancelled the pre-order after confirming that the kit was processed and shipping and then sold the lens to a friend afterwards.


----------



## CharlesMichael (Sep 8, 2016)

Ordered 8/25 @ 11:30am West Coast time from B&H.

received shipping/tracking info email today at 2:15pm west coast time.

can't wait till tomorrow! hopefully it comes after i get home from work!


----------



## CAT (Sep 8, 2016)

I ordered from B&H on August 25th at 4 pm Eastern Time. My status says "In stock, order sent to warehouse UPS" and the tracking says "Pending". Since it is now past 5 pm I am wondering if mine will still go out today. My credit card still hasn't been charged as of a few minutes ago. Their Customer Service is now closed so I can't ask. I'm trying to remain hopeful! :-[


----------



## matple (Sep 8, 2016)

I preordered mine from Amazon on Aug 24, 2016, 10:35 PM PDT time .

It is still:

Not yet shipped
Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date.

Does anyone getting shipment notifications?

If so when did you preorder?

Thanks


----------



## aZhu (Sep 8, 2016)

matple said:


> I preordered mine from Amazon on Aug 24, 2016, 10:35 PM PDT time .
> 
> It is still:
> 
> ...



If it's not too late, you can still cancel and go with Focus Camera like I did. Their website still shows the body in-stock and you get a free 64GB memory card with free next day shipping.

http://www.focuscamera.com/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-dslr-camera-body-only.html


----------



## CAT (Sep 8, 2016)

CharlesMichael said:


> Ordered 8/25 @ 11:30am West Coast time from B&H.
> 
> received shipping/tracking info email today at 2:15pm west coast time.
> 
> can't wait till tomorrow! hopefully it comes after i get home from work!



This gives me some hope that my camera will ship out today from B&H, since you ordered only two hours before me. If you received your shipping/tracking info email after 5 PM NYC time, then maybe I'll still get one today (though it is now 6:37 so it's looking a little bleak).


----------



## Cali Capture (Sep 8, 2016)

Ordered From B&H on 25th at 10:31 PDT West Coast; 5d mkIV Body ONLY

Got email From B&H 9:27PDT that order has shipped, arrival 9/9/16 via Brown Truck

Thanks again B&H for being the Boss and getting this out so fast!

Anyone know if B&H will give their Typical 3%-4% rebate/Store credit on these purchases?


----------



## deleteme (Sep 8, 2016)

rolandas said:


> w.lu said:
> 
> 
> > There aren't people in the States waiting and lining up on the street for this camera... just a lot of people order it from another state or an online retailer to avoid tax. I could go to my local Best Buy or camera store to buy one but pay a few hundred dollars more that I would like to avoid.
> ...



You can order from any number of stores out of state (exc. maybe NJ) and get a tax free sale but you would have wait.


----------



## dpendleton (Sep 9, 2016)

I ordered about 7 hours or so after you, so I'm still mildly hopeful. I believe you are the only person I've seen so far, at least on this thread, that's had any kind of good news from Amazon. Did you get an actual tracking number yet?



mynsk said:


> I ordered at 10:45PM PCT on August 24th.


----------



## ghosthouse (Sep 9, 2016)

I took the Midwest photo route and UPS Quantum View just sent me a tracking number today at 5:55 PM ET. wOot!

I am thinking I was the 312th person to order based on this order number# 100000312	I ordered on 8/25/2016 around dinner time. 

I was a B & H boy (happy they delivered for everyone!) but I made the mistake of visiting the NY store. Amazing store but I couldn't get service on a weekday afternoon to save my life. Not even a "I gotchyou man" wink or glance after posting up by two employees and their terminals for at least 20 minutes. Granted they were helping others and moving and shaking... an odd bunch that day.


----------



## CAT (Sep 9, 2016)

CAT said:


> I ordered from B&H on August 25th at 4 pm Eastern Time. My status says "In stock, order sent to warehouse UPS" and the tracking says "Pending". Since it is now past 5 pm I am wondering if mine will still go out today. My credit card still hasn't been charged as of a few minutes ago. Their Customer Service is now closed so I can't ask. I'm trying to remain hopeful! :-[



Just saw I got an email from B&H at 7:25 PM Eastern Time saying that my order shipped and is scheduled to arrive tomorrow! My status says it was shipped out via UPS! I'm stoked!!!


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 9, 2016)

I've cancelled my order from Amazon.

I bought locally  

Playing with the camera right now actually. So, I could have save $200 by going with another option, but the local guys seem to want to add in service. So far so good.


----------



## Forrestbro (Sep 9, 2016)

I was just on Chat with Amazon support and they said my camera was shipping out tonight.

"Okay so i have made checks to the product database for your item and i am seeing where the item is to be shipped out tonight as they are now in the fulfillment center, So by morning you will get a email with the tracking number and delivery date. So no need to worry as i personally took care of this for you today. "


----------



## makroman (Sep 9, 2016)

BH Has Shipped!

I AM AWAITED IN VALHALLA


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 9, 2016)

Forrestbro said:


> I was just on Chat with Amazon support and they said my camera was shipping out tonight.
> 
> "Okay so i have made checks to the product database for your item and i am seeing where the item is to be shipped out tonight as they are now in the fulfillment center, So by morning you will get a email with the tracking number and delivery date. So no need to worry as i personally took care of this for you today. "



Interesting, when I was chatting with Amazon today around 11am CST, they could not do squat for me on my order. Had no idea when or if I would ever get a flipping camera.

Amazon is likely also going to lose my followup lens purchases. Before the end of the year I will likely get a 16-35/F4 from Canon and a 20mm F1.4 from Sigma. I know, not high, high dollar, but I will likely go local again.

I don't want to sound like I am one of those people that is just plain old discontent. Today was actually a great day, I think I will get value from the local dealer, and it will be good to support him. But I also had a great experience at the motorcycle shop on the way home.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 9, 2016)

Adorama emailed shipping confirmation around 2pm PST today. UPS doesn't track the package yet though 

Ordered around midnight PST on the first day.


----------



## Forrestbro (Sep 9, 2016)

LoneRider said:


> Forrestbro said:
> 
> 
> > I was just on Chat with Amazon support and they said my camera was shipping out tonight.
> ...



Yeah, it's strange that Amazon is not updating people better. I just check my Amazon order statues and it's still saying the same delivery estimate message "Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date."

I was about to run to Best Buy and pick one up because I didn't think Amazon was going to ship today.


----------



## nigel (Sep 9, 2016)

I gave up on Amazon and went to Best Buy. Got a new credit card, $400 in Best Buy credit and the camera tonight. Coming from a 6D, it feels like a great upgrade. Probably know in a few days.


----------



## myjtp (Sep 9, 2016)

I just gave up and canceled my amazon pre-order. I am going into Best Buy tomorrow. Is the Protection Plan worth getting with this camera? $299 for three years... I have insurance on all of my gear so I suppose I should just let that cover the camera if needed? Was anybody successful in getting a price match for the $200 gift card amazon was suppose to give you for pre-ordering the camera?


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 9, 2016)

nigel said:


> I gave up on Amazon and went to Best Buy. Got a new credit card, $400 in Best Buy credit and the camera tonight. Coming from a 6D, it feels like a great upgrade. Probably know in a few days.



I am coming from a 7D, and so far the step up is AMAZING.

The attached photo is at *ISO5000*, with my 100-400 and 1.4X converter wide open (F8) at 1/250th handheld, with a very small bit of work in LR.


----------



## nigel (Sep 9, 2016)

LoneRider said:


> nigel said:
> 
> 
> > I gave up on Amazon and went to Best Buy. Got a new credit card, $400 in Best Buy credit and the camera tonight. Coming from a 6D, it feels like a great upgrade. Probably know in a few days.
> ...


That was the first combination I tried also. I wanted to see the autofocus work with the 1.4x and 100-400. I connected the camera to my ipad and the images look good. Will take a closer look tomorrow.


----------



## DannyPwins (Sep 9, 2016)

jtaylor said:


> LoneRider said:
> 
> 
> > I am coming from a 7D, and so far the step up is AMAZING.
> ...



I thought it was just me..


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 9, 2016)

jtaylor said:


> LoneRider said:
> 
> 
> > I am coming from a 7D, and so far the step up is AMAZING.
> ...



Not perfect for sure, but ISO5000, I am used to getting nervous at ISO640. I was being purposefully hard on the camera.

It is going to take a while to get used to seeing ISO1000+ as being normal.

And gosh, the shutter sounds soo much better than the 7D. The silent option is pretty darn quiet and pleasant sounding. 



nigel said:


> That was the first combination I tried also. I wanted to see the autofocus work with the 1.4x and 100-400. I connected the camera to my ipad and the images look good. Will take a closer look tomorrow.



I am pretty impressed.


----------



## abbyOH (Sep 9, 2016)

I just tried the chat with Amazon and they couldn't tell me diddly-squat. Just kept telling me what the information is on the website and when i pushed to check on inventory told me he had no access to the product system....

So I am guessing it depends on who you talk to. I usually have good luck with Amazon and do a LOT of business with them. Agree, they have totally lost the ball on this one and I think the $200 must have been a "mea culpa" to try to head off losing everyone.


----------



## RunAndGun (Sep 9, 2016)

Whenever I've done moon shots before, they've usually been with live view. And heck, there should be no reason in the world, besides someone just "wanting to", to shoot the moon at 5000ISO. Not being rude, but I agree, there's nothing in focus in that pic.


----------



## 1DX2Uncut (Sep 9, 2016)

They were working late at B&H tonight!

Email with tracking number that mine shipped... came at 7:26 PM (EDT). Friday delivery here we come!  ;D

Thank you B&H!


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 9, 2016)

myjtp said:


> I just gave up and canceled my amazon pre-order. I am going into Best Buy tomorrow. Is the Protection Plan worth getting with this camera? $299 for three years... I have insurance on all of my gear so I suppose I should just let that cover the camera if needed? Was anybody successful in getting a price match for the $200 gift card amazon was suppose to give you for pre-ordering the camera?


Don't get any protection plans. Use credit card which gives another year extended warranty.


----------



## jcr (Sep 9, 2016)

Anyone canceling pre orders on amazon Bestbuy will price match the $200 in my case they took $200 off the total purchase I also got them to match a free memory card deal 64GB 160mbs & give me a discount on a grip ;D


----------



## Frank1125 (Sep 9, 2016)

Ordered body only from BH on 8/25 @ 12:51pm pst. 
Email received from BH on 9/8 @ 8:32am pst confirming my order because I called them to see if mine would ship today (9/8).
Received an email that it actually shipped on 9/8 at 4:27pm pst. 
Will receive it no later than 10am pst on 9/9 (in California). 
Delivery Update: Package received before 10am on 9/9!

Looking forward to trying it out this weekend!


----------



## matple (Sep 9, 2016)

Forrestbro said:


> I was just on Chat with Amazon support and they said my camera was shipping out tonight.
> 
> "Okay so i have made checks to the product database for your item and i am seeing where the item is to be shipped out tonight as they are now in the fulfillment center, So by morning you will get a email with the tracking number and delivery date. So no need to worry as i personally took care of this for you today. "



When did you order?

I did on Aug 24, 2016, 10:35 PM PDT and on the chat I was told that my order will ship on Tuesday.


----------



## abbyOH (Sep 9, 2016)

matple said:


> Forrestbro said:
> 
> 
> > I was just on Chat with Amazon support and they said my camera was shipping out tonight.
> ...




Interesting...I ordered on Aug. 25; at least someone on the chat gave you some information--and didn't just read you the web page.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 9, 2016)

RunAndGun said:


> Whenever I've done moon shots before, they've usually been with live view. And heck, there should be no reason in the world, besides someone just "wanting to", to shoot the moon at 5000ISO. Not being rude, but I agree, there's nothing in focus in that pic.



I always use live view for moon shots to eliminate all possible vibration and for critical focus.
7D ISO 100 1/60th f8 100-400(V1) + 1.4 converter(V1)



Moon 10 April 2011 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

When my mark IV arrives, I'll try the touch screen to see if the focus is spot on.

Just for grins, Here's the 7D with the 300L + 1.4X ISO 800 f5.6 1/250th
Click on the photo for full size.



Jupiter inset to original Conjunction photo / Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## myjtp (Sep 9, 2016)

jcr said:


> Anyone canceling pre orders on amazon Bestbuy will price match the $200 in my case they took $200 off the total purchase I also got them to match a free memory card deal 64GB 160mbs & give me a discount on a grip ;D



Did you order online or in store Best Buy? What exactly did you say to them to get the $200 off? I need to know as I'm going in store tomorrow to buy one and would like a nice $200 off  ( also sent pm ) thanks!


----------



## jcr (Sep 9, 2016)

myjtp said:


> jcr said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone canceling pre orders on amazon Bestbuy will price match the $200 in my case they took $200 off the total purchase I also got them to match a free memory card deal 64GB 160mbs & give me a discount on a grip ;D
> ...



I sent you a message


----------



## Forrestbro (Sep 9, 2016)

Forrestbro said:


> I was just on Chat with Amazon support and they said my camera was shipping out tonight.
> 
> "Okay so i have made checks to the product database for your item and i am seeing where the item is to be shipped out tonight as they are now in the fulfillment center, So by morning you will get a email with the tracking number and delivery date. So no need to worry as i personally took care of this for you today. "



So, after being told by Amazon that my camera was shipping out tonight, I just received an email from Amazon with my shipping confirmation and it says that my camera would not be shipped out until next Thursday.


----------



## jcr (Sep 9, 2016)

Forrestbro said:


> Forrestbro said:
> 
> 
> > I was just on Chat with Amazon support and they said my camera was shipping out tonight.
> ...



I'm glad I canceled my order with amazon. Same crap happen with the Mark III I had it pre ordered the same day the option was up and most people had to wait a few weeks. I'm done with Amazon camera pre orders not reliable at all


----------



## Forrestbro (Sep 9, 2016)

jcr said:


> Anyone canceling pre orders on amazon Bestbuy will price match the $200 in my case they took $200 off the total purchase I also got them to match a free memory card deal 64GB 160mbs & give me a discount on a grip ;D




I was just at the Best Buy in Pasadena here in Los Angeles. They had at least one Canon 5D Mark IV at the store, but they would not match the Amazon $200 deal. I told them I would buy the camera if they did, but no luck.


----------



## jcr (Sep 9, 2016)

Forrestbro said:


> jcr said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone canceling pre orders on amazon Bestbuy will price match the $200 in my case they took $200 off the total purchase I also got them to match a free memory card deal 64GB 160mbs & give me a discount on a grip ;D
> ...



Try a different store or ask to speak to the manager. My total with The Mark IV, BG-E20 And 64GB Extreme Flash was 3,884. I also earned $220 + in rewards


----------



## ANDRXW (Sep 9, 2016)

Forrestbro said:


> I was just at the Best Buy in Pasadena here in Los Angeles. They had at least one Canon 5D Mark IV at the store, but they would not match the Amazon $200 deal. I told them I would buy the camera if they did, but no luck.



The Pasadena store has ALWAYS been a real stickler with these kinds of things. I've found the (in my case) 10 minute drive to the Monrovia store to be much better.


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Sep 9, 2016)

Mine arrived about 2-3 hours ago with DHL Express, ordered from AC-Foto (Germany).

Only had limited time with the body, but so far I'm very happy with everything I tested.


----------



## abbyOH (Sep 9, 2016)

Forrestbro said:


> Forrestbro said:
> 
> 
> > I was just on Chat with Amazon support and they said my camera was shipping out tonight.
> ...



I got a confirm note as well saying mine will ship out on Wednesday to arrive on Thursday. Decided to just stick with Amazon; since I really don't need the camera ASAP. Just wanted it. And actually, I'll probably have more time to play starting next week. But still, it's disappointing given that B&H, Adorama, Best Buy, etc. had them available for their pre-orders. 

So I shall look forward to seeing what everyone else thinks!!!


----------



## dpendleton (Sep 9, 2016)

Awoke to an Amazon email saying mine would be here on Tuesday... badly handled by Amazon for sure, but at least it's coming.. better than their previous 'mid-October' and 'maybe never' estimates!


----------



## JoeDavid (Sep 9, 2016)

Already got mine. One of my local BestBuy stores actually had three of them on day one! Apparently Canon built up stock expecting high demand. THE BIG NEWS is that Canon has hired a math genius. I don't remember any of the press releases saying that they no longer used their fingers and toes to count the number of shots left on a card. There may be another Canon that does it but I'm pretty sure this is the first Canon DSLR that I've bought that goes beyond 1999 estimated shots left on a card. Set in standard RAW it guesses there are over 4600 on a 256GB CF card!


----------



## Labdoc (Sep 9, 2016)

Should have went with B&H. Still in limbo with Amazon, they really dropped the ball this time. I have the power grip coming tomorrow, guess I can pretend it's attached to a 5D MK4.


----------



## szinski (Sep 9, 2016)

I guess it's a blessing in disguise that Amazon started charging sales tax in my state. Because of that, I no longer buy any high-ticket items from them, I mainly use B&H and Adorama now (which is a good thing seeing how Amazon dropped the ball on this pre-order).


----------



## mjm05 (Sep 9, 2016)

jcr said:


> Forrestbro said:
> 
> 
> > jcr said:
> ...



I went back to pickup the camera yesterday at my Best Buy in San Antonio. The manager on duty said he couldn't match a gift card, but agreed to help considering the managers the day before agreed to price match. Since they cannot give a free gift card, I also got $200 off. 

My first [email protected] video came in at 1.33GB for only 20 seconds. That 64GB card might not be sufficient if you are looking to record video.


----------



## jbwells2 (Sep 9, 2016)

B&H order placed on 1st day it was available for pre-order. Website showed free overnight delivery. Mine shipped yesterday but B&H put in on standard 1-3 day shipping. Beware.


----------



## szinski (Sep 9, 2016)

jbwells2 said:


> B&H order placed on 1st day it was available for pre-order. Website showed free overnight delivery. Mine shipped yesterday but B&H put in on standard 1-3 day shipping. Beware.



Sounds like a mistake. Where do you live? Maybe you're within overnight delivery range by standard shipping.


----------



## Jemlnlx (Sep 9, 2016)

szinski said:


> jbwells2 said:
> 
> 
> > B&H order placed on 1st day it was available for pre-order. Website showed free overnight delivery. Mine shipped yesterday but B&H put in on standard 1-3 day shipping. Beware.
> ...



My order from B&H (pre-ordered at 12:05 AM on the 25th) was shipped yesterday via UPS Next Day Air. I just got notification from my brother that UPS just delivered the package to my parents' house in NJ. 

Even now they are offering "free overnight shipping".

If you feel like it or have the time, call them up. Maybe they can compensate you in another way?!


----------



## jbwells2 (Sep 9, 2016)

Question : Placed order - Website says free overnight shipping on new Canon 5d MarkIV. Order says expedited shipping. It shipped yesterday expecting to receive today and look at tracking information - Monday ?? standard shipping

Dave R : Hello ---- my name is Dave R and I'm looking forward to helping you today!
Dave R : Please allow me a moment while I look into this for you.
Me : ok
Dave R : When the order was placed it looks like only expedited was available.
Me : Yes I chose the only option which was expedited. The shipping confirmation shows standard. Your website boldly displays that orders for Canon 5d Mark4 are shipped overnight.
Me : What can be done for me to have the camera today or by the latest tomorrow?
Dave R : The order already shipped. Unfortunately we cant change the shipping.
Me : So I ask again what can be done for me to have the camera today or by the latest tomorrow as your website promises.
Dave R : Thats not an option at this point unfortunatly
Me : What are the options.
Me : You have the option to send another camera today overnight to me tomorrow to correct your mistake and recall the 1st package that you sent. This would be the appropriate thing to do to fix your error
Dave R : We dont have this camera in stock
Dave R : Its all sold out
Me : So I ask again what are the options
Me : Camera in stock with lense
Dave R : Unfortunatly we cant reship the camera at this time
Dave R : When the order was placed expedite was selected.
Me : Yes - That was the fastest option I could select. Right across from the order button shows
Me : Free Next Day Delivery (USA)
Dave R : When you placed the order it said next day free or you see it now?
Me : When I placed the order. That has been how your website has shown the camera from the second it was introduced.
Me : It is why I choose to order from you.
Dave R : I see
Dave R : But the expedite was selected
Me : Yes it was the fastest option I was able to select.
Dave R : Why couldnt you select the 1 day ?
Me : There was no 1 day option and Expedited showed 1-3 days. Shipping confirmation show not expedited but standard shipping.
Dave R : If it didint say a 1 day option it wasn't available then. Only the expedite was. Either way the order shipped for delivery on 9/12
Me : Again- you did not ship as promised on your website and so far I have only seen you try to argue why it was my fault. I would not have chosen slower shipping if there was a faster free option. Waiting on you to fix the issue.
Dave R : If a faster option ( 1 day was available) it would have given that option by checkout. I see orders placed on 8/25 shipped with expedite shipping like yours.
Me : Does my shipping confirmation show standard or expedite
Dave R : Expedite
Me : Because if you look at my email from yesterday is shows Shipping method: STANDARD
Dave R : The shipping is expedite which is 1-3 business days delivery.
Me : Why show in bold letters next to order button- Free Next Day Delivery (USA), The I choose the fastest method and now you are trying to explain that is 1-3 days. That is not Free Next Day Delivery. Tired of arguing what your website shows in Black and White. What can you do to resolve the issue?
Me : ? What can you do to resolve the issue?
Dave R : When the order was placed 1 day wasn't an option. Unfortunately theres nothing we can do.
Me : Yet your website showed Free Next Day Delivery (USA). You have many options to try and make things better but you are choosing to write there is nothing you can do. Please confirm your answer is you are not willing to do anything for me so that I can proceed
Dave R : Theres nothing we can do unfortunatly


----------



## myjtp (Sep 9, 2016)

Went to Best Buy this morning and BINGO told them about the Amazon $200 off and they said ya no problem BOOM camera is in hand! No need to wait for super slow Amazon. I normally love Amazon but this time they completely dropped the ball.


----------



## mclaren777 (Sep 9, 2016)

I've talked a lot of trash about Best Buy over the past few years, but it came through for me in a big way last night. When my usual stalwarts (Amazon and B&H) dropped the ball with the Canon 5D IV launch, I was shocked to learn that BB not only had these online, it even had them in many of its larger stores.

From my preliminary fiddling, the 5D4 is incredible and we're really looking forward to using them this weekend in Montana.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 9, 2016)

mclaren777 said:


> I've talked a lot of trash about Best Buy over the past few years, but it came through for me in a big way last night. When my usual stalwarts (Amazon and B&H) dropped the ball with the Canon 5D IV launch, I was shocked to learn that BB not only had these online, it even had them in many of its larger stores.
> 
> From my preliminary fiddling, the 5D4 is incredible and we're really looking forward to using them this weekend in Montana.



Nice! I didn't bother ordering yet, but if I swing by my local Best Buy and they happen to have them, I'll buy on the spot.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 9, 2016)

WOW! I got an email from B&H this morning saying my Mark IV is shipping today!
I'll have it in time for the Reno Air Races next week! 
My order(body only) was a phone-in on the 31st.
I already have a list of takers for my 5D Mark III.


----------



## szinski (Sep 9, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> WOW! I got an email from B&H this morning saying my Mark IV is shipping today!
> I'll have it in time for the Reno Air Races next week!
> My order(body only) was a phone-in on the 31st.
> I already have a list of takers for my 5D Mark III.



Congrats. How much are you getting for your Mark III?


----------



## justsomedude (Sep 9, 2016)

I pre-ordered from Amazon Prime on announcement day (as soon as I saw the pre-order post on August 24) and selected Next Day Prime Shipping. This morning I received my SECOND "shipping delayed" email notice from Amazon. 

They are telling me I should receive the 5D4 on the 13th with the battery grip arriving on the 14th. But with these delays, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Frank1125 (Sep 9, 2016)

Frank1125 said:


> Ordered body only from BH on 8/25 @ 12:51pm pst.
> Email received from BH on 9/8 @ 8:32am pst confirming my order because I called them to see if mine would ship today (9/8).
> Received an email that it actually shipped on 9/8 at 4:27pm pst.
> Will receive it no later than 10am pst on 9/9 (in California).
> ...



Delivery Update: Package received before 10am on 9/9!
!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 9, 2016)

szinski said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! I got an email from B&H this morning saying my Mark IV is shipping today!
> ...



I have 4 of my fellow photographers that want it. One of them actually started a bidding war on facebook. Body only- no battery or charger started at $1200.


----------



## szinski (Sep 9, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I have 4 of my fellow photographers that want it. One of them actually started a bidding war on facebook. Body only- no battery or charger started at $1200.



Wow, that's a bargain. You can probably get $500 more if you put it on craigslist.


----------



## Cali Capture (Sep 9, 2016)

B&H body only ordered 10:31 PDT

ARRIVED! 12:30 PDT on West coast! 

It is Lighter than my 5DmkII for sure, nice new flat finish that matches newer L lenses!
Major upgrade from MhII, Shutter is quite, Auto focus snap on, ergonomics much better.

Now off to go Shoot! Thanks B&H for the 2day shipping and being the ONE to get it here!


----------



## flimpy (Sep 9, 2016)

aZhu said:


> If it's not too late, you can still cancel and go with Focus Camera like I did. Their website still shows the body in-stock and you get a free 64GB memory card with free next day shipping.
> 
> http://www.focuscamera.com/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-dslr-camera-body-only.html



I did exactly that yesterday and they only created the UPS tracking label today midday. The package is still not been picked up by UPS and the tracking number says it will be delivered Monday... so much for the Next Day Air service...


----------



## pmjm (Sep 10, 2016)

Thank you Adorama!


----------



## zim (Sep 10, 2016)

Come on guys when are we going to see photos taken with and not of, who's going to be first to create the 5D4 photo examples thread ;D


----------



## candyman (Sep 10, 2016)

zim said:


> Come on guys when are we going to see photos taken with and not of, who's going to be first to create the 5D4 photo examples thread ;D


+1


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2016)

zim said:


> Come on guys when are we going to see photos taken with and not of, who's going to be first to create the 5D4 photo examples thread ;D



+2


----------



## 5DM4Man (Sep 10, 2016)

Ordered 5DM4 body only Sept 8. Emailed today and verified if I get the $200 Amazon Store Camera Supplies credit. Amazon wrote back, confirmed I am eligible OR they will credit me the $200 after it ships. Sent shipping confirmation today, delivery for Friday, Sept. 16. So, I pay no sales tax, waiting only one week, get $200 credit (to buy camera grip). I'll take that.

Newbie to this board, first post. Go Canon.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2016)

Welcome to CR, 5DM4Man.

Congrats on your new acquisition.


----------



## zim (Sep 10, 2016)

zim said:


> Come on guys when are we going to see photos taken with and not of, who's going to be first to create the 5D4 photo examples thread ;D



+3

Oh wait............  ;D


----------



## foo (Sep 10, 2016)

zim said:


> Come on guys when are we going to see photos taken with and not of, who's going to be first to create the 5D4 photo examples thread ;D



sorry, can't help, had to return mine. No _food mode_....
:


----------



## tpatana (Sep 10, 2016)

zim said:


> Come on guys when are we going to see photos taken with and not of, who's going to be first to create the 5D4 photo examples thread ;D



Yea, I was amazed I couldn't find one last night. I assume there's one already.

My shipping estimate got pulled in by one day. Used to be Tue, now it's Mon. Yey Adorama


----------



## zim (Sep 10, 2016)

If this carries on any longer I'm going to........

RAIN DOOM ON YOUR PLANET.


----------



## pharding (Sep 10, 2016)

I ordered mine from B&H. It arrived yesterday.


----------



## cphoto (Sep 11, 2016)

Ordered from Adorama, got a tracking number and they confirmed it shipped, but tracking still show as not picked up by UPS  anybody else?


----------



## tpatana (Sep 11, 2016)

cphoto said:


> Ordered from Adorama, got a tracking number and they confirmed it shipped, but tracking still show as not picked up by UPS  anybody else?



I think for me the UPS tracking took ~12-16 hours until it was showing up anything.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 12, 2016)

zim said:


> Come on guys when are we going to see photos taken with and not of, who's going to be first to create the 5D4 photo examples thread ;D



With only the Canon raw converter currently working....unlikely.


----------



## rtb1982 (Sep 12, 2016)

We really need robots to sign for packages  I missed the UPS guy on friday here is to hoping its not missed again today!


----------



## cal_gecko (Sep 13, 2016)

I ordered from BH on the 25th as soon as I possibly could .. as of today the 12th, it still has not shipped. I ordered the package with the 24-105 lens.. I wish I had known it wouldn't be in stock, I would have ordered somewhere else that would have had it. Does anyone know if it's available anywhere else right now? I was hoping to have it for a shoot this coming weekend.


----------



## szinski (Sep 13, 2016)

cal_gecko said:


> I ordered from BH on the 25th as soon as I possibly could .. as of today the 12th, it still has not shipped. I ordered the package with the 24-105 lens.. I wish I had known it wouldn't be in stock, I would have ordered somewhere else that would have had it. Does anyone know if it's available anywhere else right now? I was hoping to have it for a shoot this coming weekend.



That lens won't be available until October 31. Therefore, the kit with that lens won't be available until that date.


----------



## DannyPwins (Sep 13, 2016)

cal_gecko said:


> I ordered from BH on the 25th as soon as I possibly could .. as of today the 12th, it still has not shipped. I ordered the package with the 24-105 lens.. I wish I had known it wouldn't be in stock, I would have ordered somewhere else that would have had it. Does anyone know if it's available anywhere else right now? I was hoping to have it for a shoot this coming weekend.



It said on the B&H website that it wouldn't be available until October.


----------



## szinski (Sep 13, 2016)

DannyPwins said:


> It said on the B&H website that it wouldn't be available until October.



October 31st to be exact. Long wait!


----------



## cal_gecko (Sep 13, 2016)

DannyPwins said:


> cal_gecko said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered from BH on the 25th as soon as I possibly could .. as of today the 12th, it still has not shipped. I ordered the package with the 24-105 lens.. I wish I had known it wouldn't be in stock, I would have ordered somewhere else that would have had it. Does anyone know if it's available anywhere else right now? I was hoping to have it for a shoot this coming weekend.
> ...



Crap - I wish those dirtbags would have told me that when I inquired about my order on Friday and yesterday. Does anyone have the body in stock now? I'll cancel my order with BH and order the body somewhere else and buy the lens later


----------



## Labdoc (Sep 13, 2016)

cal_gecko said:


> DannyPwins said:
> 
> 
> > cal_gecko said:
> ...


 Amazon is finally shipping the "preorders" today. I think best buy has some bodies for sale.


----------



## aZhu (Sep 13, 2016)

cal_gecko said:


> DannyPwins said:
> 
> 
> > cal_gecko said:
> ...



http://www.focuscamera.com/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-dslr-camera-body-only.html


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 13, 2016)

cal_gecko said:


> DannyPwins said:
> 
> 
> > cal_gecko said:
> ...


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 13, 2016)

IF U LIVE IN NYC/NJ AREA AND ORDERED FROM B&H save $$ and time take the train or drive too warehouse (AT BROOKLYN NAVY YARD BUILDING 664 F train too York Street or A/C train too High Street) and pick up ya camera UPS WILL DELIVER BY 5-6PM EVERYWHERE so unless u cant wait all day be proactive and go get yours like i did on launch day


----------



## DannyPwins (Sep 13, 2016)

cal_gecko said:


> DannyPwins said:
> 
> 
> > cal_gecko said:
> ...



At the time I ordered mine (body only) they said expected availability was Sept. 13th. The website is now saying "expected availability" is Sept. 14th. I called to ask about this and they pretty much blamed it on Canon. They said they were expecting a large shipment from them and that was the date they were given, but it hasn't arrived yet. I feel they are just throwing dates up there to get people to order from them, thinking they would have it in stock before other retailers. At this point I honestly don't expect by camera before October.


----------



## aZhu (Sep 13, 2016)

For all those that are still waiting on their preorders to fill, I highly recommend cancelling your order and going with Focus Camera. I had preordered from Adorama and didn't make the first shipment so I decided to take a chance with Focus Camera. Placed my order last Thurs afternoon, they shipped out Friday with overnight and I received it yesterday (Monday). They have a promotion that includes a free 64GB Lexar CF card which is awesome. As of now, their website still shows the body-only option as in-stock. Order by 2pm EST and I believe they'll ship out same day.

www.focuscamera.com/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-dslr-camera-body-only.html


----------



## RunAndGun (Sep 13, 2016)

Wasn't it know from the beginning that the new 24-105 wasn't going to be available until the end of October? Same with the new 16-35.


----------



## cal_gecko (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks guys - I contacted Focus today, placed my order for the body and free 64gb card - they're arriving tomorrow. Contacted BH and cancelled my order. Was super happy with the entire experience with Focus.


----------



## DannyPwins (Sep 14, 2016)

cal_gecko said:


> Thanks guys - I contacted Focus today, placed my order for the body and free 64gb card - they're arriving tomorrow. Contacted BH and cancelled my order. Was super happy with the entire experience with Focus.



Glad to see it worked out for you. I took someone on the forum's advice and ordered from kenmorecamera.com in Washington state. I canceled my B&H order because they keep giving me the runaround about when the camera was expected to ship. I checked earlier today and the website still said that if ordered today it was "expected to ship" tomorrow. They have since removed such wording from the site. As I mentioned in my previous post, they said mine was "expected to ship" on the 13th. I ordered from Kenmore and it's shipped two hours later (free 2-day shipping). I'll get it by Friday for the latest. They still have more body-only units in stock if anyone is looking for one. I would have ordered from Focus too, but they're based in NJ where I live and I would've had to pay 7% sales tax.


----------



## rambarra (Sep 14, 2016)

Camera is also on sale in gray market hong kong. Body 3270 USD, kit 24-70 3805, kit 24-105 II 4320. All available. Usually first units command a premium so we will likely wait next week before getting some.


----------



## aa_angus (Sep 14, 2016)

Why do so many people order online? If you want the camera asap, go pick it up! Don't you have brick and mortar camera stores in America?


----------



## szinski (Sep 14, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Why do so many people order online? If you want the camera asap, go pick it up! Don't you have brick and mortar camera stores in America?



Convenience. No sales tax.


----------



## DannyPwins (Sep 14, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Why do so many people order online? If you want the camera asap, go pick it up! Don't you have brick and mortar camera stores in America?



The same online outlets have storefronts. If it's not available online what makes you think it will be available in store? Different states also have different sales taxes. In my state, for example, there is a 7% sales tax. If I order online I can avoid that sales tax if the business does not have a presence (store or office)in my state. I saved $250 that can be used on other gear, and I'm getting my camera one week after it was released even though I just reordered it yesterday.


----------



## aa_angus (Sep 14, 2016)

szinski said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > Why do so many people order online? If you want the camera asap, go pick it up! Don't you have brick and mortar camera stores in America?
> ...



No sales tax, when buying grey market gear. In Australia we take out money into stores, we walk out with full warranty. No waiting 4-6 weeks for you "pre-orders".


----------



## szinski (Sep 14, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> No sales tax, when buying grey market gear. In Australia we take out money into stores, we walk out with full warranty. No waiting 4-6 weeks for you "pre-orders".



I didn't wait 4-6 weeks for my pre-order, I got my camera the day after Canon released it. Mine has the full USA warranty. Ordering online gave me the convenience of having it delivered to my door, and I paid no sales tax. 8)


----------



## aa_angus (Sep 14, 2016)

szinski said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > No sales tax, when buying grey market gear. In Australia we take out money into stores, we walk out with full warranty. No waiting 4-6 weeks for you "pre-orders".
> ...



Nicely played brother! How bout these other suckers, laid down pre-orders, still haven't got their camera lol.
I made no pre order, was able to buy two 5DIVs on the day of release  
BOOOIIIII


----------



## Labdoc (Sep 14, 2016)

USA is a big country. I have to drive 250 miles to hope to find a store that might have one in stock. Easier to order on line and no tax. Waiting just makes it better when it arrives.


----------



## gwflauto (Sep 14, 2016)

In our neighborhood all camera stores have them in stock by now.


----------



## aa_angus (Sep 14, 2016)

gwflauto said:


> In our neighborhood all camera stores have them in stock by now.



The camera is a week old, so you would hope so! Rumours of the V are strong, stores will have to discount the IV very soon to clear their stock that's sitting around.


----------



## DannyPwins (Sep 14, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> szinski said:
> 
> 
> > aa_angus said:
> ...



Why do you feel the need to call someone that hasn't yet received a newly released camera a sucker? Does that make you feel better about your life? Grow up.


----------



## cal_gecko (Sep 14, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Why do so many people order online? If you want the camera asap, go pick it up! Don't you have brick and mortar camera stores in America?



I ordered yesterday from Focus, paid no sales tax, no shipping, got a free 64GB compact flash card, both the camera and the card arrived by 1030am this morning. Saved me about $240 in taxes, not to mention the value of the CF card


----------



## DannyPwins (Sep 15, 2016)

My camera finally came


----------



## BlurredShot (Sep 16, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Why do so many people order online? If you want the camera asap, go pick it up! Don't you have brick and mortar camera stores in America?


I would prefer a "brick and mortar" store, but the nearest store that would have the camera within a week of release date was hundreds of miles away. I pre-ordered my 5D Mark IV online from B&H. The camera arrived via overnight shipping Friday morning, and I've been *VERY* happy with both the customer experience and the camera.

It is actually a bit frustrating that photography focused stores are so far away because I like to see (and touch) items before I buy them. My daughter is also getting into traditional "film" photography and finding a place for supplies (after her course ends and she no longer has access to their facilities) is going to be a problem, especially since the nearest place to develop film is over an hour away and they take a month to do it.


----------

